# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Cañete insaciable pone el punto de mira en el Duero

## NoRegistrado

Mi abuela me decía (entre otras cosas) cuando me metía en un jardín lo siguiente: "Miguelete, Miguelete, si no sabes torear ¿p´a qué te metes?·
 Y yo le digo lo mismo a Cañete: "Aaayy Cañete Cañete, si no sabes gestionar, ¿p´a qué te metes??
Ahora el buen señor se da cuenta de que el Tajo no puede con todo, que la teta está seca, quela gallina no da tantos huevos, y suelta la siguiente perla ante la ovación emocionada de su público:



> El ministro no desveló si se construirán nuevos acueductos. Se remitió a una serie de reuniones técnicas en varias confederaciones hidrográficas, entre ellas la del Duero.* La conexión Duero-Tajo es una de las alternativas para redotar el Sistema Entrepeñas-Buendía, que no puede atender la totalidad de las demandas que tiene asignadas las necesidades propias, el Trasvase, Ciudad Real y la Tablas de Daimiel como se ha comprobado en los últimos 35 años.* El Libro Blanco del Agua diseñó dos posibles conexiones entre el Duero y el Tajo.


Y no sólo eso, no piensa que ese trasvase, colocaría el precio del m3 trasvasado a un precio superior a la menos eficiente de las desaladoras.

Además ya no disimula y califica a las 15 desaladoras de SU MAYOR PROBLEMA. Hasta cuando llegará ésta tozudez? No se da cuenta éste buen hombre del daño que le está haciendo a la población prometiéndole quimeras antieconómicas y casi irrealizables sin crear un conflicto y un agujero económico de enormes dimensiones?

 Ya no sé qué pensar de éste hombre. Pensé que no se podía superar la locura del Plan Borrell, pero veo que sí.

Enlace: http://lector.kioskoymas.com/epaper/...f-e2b5172f9bb8

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (04-feb-2014)

----------

